# Would Kimbo make it in the UFC??



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

There's probably some people that have heard of Kimbo...he's an unground fighter that does street fights for money....he's a body guard for a porn site... and right now his trying to get himself in the UFC....i personally think he would get smashed by the UFC heavyweights....hes all stand up and no ground game......what are your opinions??


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

He's fighting in a few weeks, so you will have a better idea on things then, what you meana bouncer for a porn site?.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

he's actually not in UFC he's in some other org. i don't think he would go very far in mma but he's got cash cow written all over him


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

edinburgheire said:


> He's fighting in a few weeks, so you will have a better idea on things then, what you meana bouncer for a porn site?.


He's head of Security for MIlf Hunter Productions


----------



## edinburgheire (Feb 23, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> he's actually not in UFC he's in some other org. i don't think he would go very far in mma but he's got cash cow written all over him


Who said he was, ?


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

yeah idk i was reading up on him a while back on his home page and said he was a body guard for a pretty big porn site...


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He's head of Security for MIlf Hunter Productions


what he said ^


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

Kimbo isnt very good, when he faught Shawn Gannon He left his head down and they were yelling no knees after he got hit with one he has no stamina. Just like his buddy Ray who was beating the shit out of all these guys, until little 175 pound mma fighter jorge masdival got in there and rocked his world, their both better than street fighters but they are not at the mma level.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

snook_crook said:


> Kimbo isnt very good, when he faught Shawn Gannon He left his head down and they were yelling no knees after he got hit with one he has no stamina. Just like his buddy Ray who was beating the shit out of all these guys, until little 175 pound mma fighter jorge masdival got in there and rocked his world, their both better than street fighters but they are not at the mma level.



very true... kimbo's team said they won against sean gannon but i think he got beat... the rules were no leg kicks...gannon knee'd him...thats not a leg kick...they also said no ground work....gannon was standing when he tried to choke him out....they were both very tired but kimbo was throwing some rediculas punches.... Im still waitin for him to get ktfo by a nobody.....


----------



## Ghizman (Oct 2, 2006)

Thats was Masvidal that beat that Ray guy? I watched that fight on youtube or something? If it wasn't Masvidal, then dude but the beat down on that Ray guy. Kimbo is strong and powerful no doubt, but he isn't an mma fighter. He won't last against top tier mma guys, he might beat some chumps up. He is fighting Ray Mercer the former 40 something yrd old boxer (I think he is 40 something). Not really and mma fight.... Enertaining street fight videos, but not a trained professional


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

edinburgheire said:


> Who said he was, ?


When I read the title of the thread it said would he make it in the UFC and i assumed some of you thought he was making his mma debut there, Sorry


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> When I read the title of the thread it said would he make it in the UFC and i assumed some of you thought he was making his mma debut there, Sorry



its cool....i kinda wish he was though so he would face andre arvloski and get smoked..


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

He's a great street brawler, but he's got no future in MMA. He should probably fight Bob Sapp or something. That might be a good exhibition fight.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

fightnight said:


> very true... kimbo's team said they won against sean gannon but i think he got beat... the rules were no leg kicks...gannon knee'd him...thats not a leg kick...they also said no ground work....gannon was standing when he tried to choke him out....they were both very tired but kimbo was throwing some rediculas punches.... Im still waitin for him to get ktfo by a nobody.....


you're wrong. gannon cheated like hell. the rules were VERY clear. if gannon would have stuck to the rules, he would have been the loser. but he decided to disregard the rules.

that said, as it stands now, kimbo would get worked pretty hard by anyone decent in mma.


----------



## theara (Feb 11, 2007)

edinburgheire said:


> He's fighting in a few weeks, so you will have a better idea on things then, what you meana bouncer for a porn site?.


you'll see him in every inthevip clip. he's the gorilla amongst the broads


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Ive seen a couple of his street fights and no doubt he is one tough muthaf#cka. Will he make it in the MMA world? No.
Anyone with any sort of ground game would eat him alive.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I doubt he can even stand up to Ray Mercer, a straight boxer.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> He's head of Security for MIlf Hunter Productions


I guess the hunters need a body guard to keep the husbands of the milf's away.
:wink01:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Against a good striker he would get dropped. I would love seeing him in the UFC. I think it would be hilarious. I'd love to see him get tooled by a Josh Barnett or Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. I'd love to see him against James Thompson. That would be hilarious. Thompson would ruin him..


----------



## wolfjb (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimbo, is a bad ass, but against anyone in the mma who knows like 2 submission moves, (maybe the paintbrush and a simple armbar)will make him tap like hell.


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

man that bolo would get OWNED big time .. like my other post that i put up, where i asked the exact same question .. everyone agreed that this guy would get raped and wouldnt even last !!!! Anyone would OWN this guy !!!!


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

If Kimbo has been working his ass off on his take down defense, some basic wrestling and jiu jitsu and some MAJOR cardio, then yeah, he probably could make it. 
if he did that for a year.


----------



## alpine (Nov 6, 2006)

fightnight said:


> very true... kimbo's team said they won against sean gannon but i think he got beat... the rules were no leg kicks...gannon knee'd him...thats not a leg kick...they also said no ground work....gannon was standing when he tried to choke him out....they were both very tired but kimbo was throwing some rediculas punches.... Im still waitin for him to get ktfo by a nobody.....


also kimbo was doing some ground and pound as well... kimbo dosent stand a chance agaisnt a decent heavy weight


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL no, kimbo would get tapped out in 2 nds.. we all saw what happend to kimbo when he took on an amatuer mma fighter...


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

He's too old. If he was a bit younger I would've said "sure why not?"


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

i would say "hell no!" he just doesnt have the extra skill required to get past the contenders in the UFC


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mayby if he got some conditioning, better striking, and a ground game otherwise he'd get destroyed


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

IMHO.......No Way :sarcastic12:


----------



## Fred Bear (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to see Kimbo fight Rampage


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

My question is, why the hell is Kimbo going the MMA route as opposed to the boxing route? In his fights, all he does is stand up and punch the shit out of people. His "crew" cried like little girls when Gannon started kneeing him even though Kimbo tried to GnP Gannon when he was down. Add that to the fact that Gannon, the man who beat Kimbo, fought at UFC: 55 and got TKO'd in Round 1 by Branden Hinkle.

I'd love to see Kimbo get his ass kicked in UFC though his crew would probably try to storm the cage if he got taken to the ground.


----------



## jimmyfrank1 (Nov 11, 2006)

ive watched a few of his videos.i would like to see someone from mma go and,fight kimbo with the streetfight rules.
no knees,no chokeholds,just bareknuckle fighting.
i know he isnt a martial artist.but he can certainly throw hands.i wouldnt do it. i doubt if a name from pride or ufc will do it either.too much to lose.


----------



## JG4733 (May 30, 2007)

i think if someone takes him aside and teahces him how to fight then he could be a solid mma fighter, and i heard that bas is going to train him


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

my dream match:

kimbo vs. shogun


kimbo's thugs on one side of the circle....chuteboxe on the other



they wouldnt do a ****in thing


----------



## georgea (May 30, 2007)

fightnight said:


> There's probably some people that have heard of Kimbo...he's an unground fighter that does street fights for money....he's a body guard for a porn site... and right now his trying to get himself in the UFC....i personally think he would get smashed by the UFC heavyweights....hes all stand up and no ground game......what are your opinions??



exactly what you said. I think he should just stick to boxing. But then again all he needs is alot of training. but Then again all you have to do is get one lucky shot in and you win. I wouldnt mind seeing it haha:thumb02:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Kimbo would be destroyed. 

I can't believe how many of you guys actually think Kimbo is this amazing striker. Who has he faught? Who has he ever KOed? Stop kidding yourselves the guy is just better than his out of shape non-fighter opponents. Mercer's old ass will more than likely beat him.

I've said it once and I'll say it a million times! Kimbo fights nobodies! Absolute nobodies! Kimbo has no KO power! Kimbo wins fights because his knuckles cut his opponent's skin too much to continue! How will he win fights when he has to wear gloves?


----------



## Cj-007 (May 30, 2007)

My opinion is he'd get ko'd in the first round by a thai kick to the side of the face. Yea he has a puncher's chance but that's it. :thumb01:


----------



## ALLAH (May 28, 2007)

he wouldnt just lose he would DIE, but he would still probably kick everyone on this forums ass so dont talk doo doo


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

He wouldn't stand a chance in ufc, not with his current skill yet. You know, he has fast hands, but not the KO power you'd think a guy that big ought to have. And he was beaten down bad by Sean Gannon, who is a mediocre fighter by professional MMA standards. I can't see him lasting more than a round against a UFC heavyweight.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

snook_crook said:


> Kimbo isnt very good, when he faught Shawn Gannon He left his head down and they were yelling no knees after he got hit with one he has no stamina. Just like his buddy Ray who was beating the shit out of all these guys, until little 175 pound mma fighter jorge masdival got in there and rocked his world, their both better than street fighters but they are not at the mma level.


Masdival is actually a 155'er, and is a great up and coming MMA Fighter.


----------



## FedorEm25 (May 28, 2007)

Anybody know how old Kimbo really is? Every bio says he's circa 30, but I'm guessing he's closer to 40 if he's hiding his age. Might be already too over the hill to start an MMA career.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Kimbo will get killed in mma, he's fuckin horrible.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

FedorEm25 said:


> Anybody know how old Kimbo really is? Every bio says he's circa 30, but I'm guessing he's closer to 40 if he's hiding his age. Might be already too over the hill to start an MMA career.



Yea.. he looks at least 36...


----------

